# Bench close or wide?



## Tren4Life

2 months ago I started benching close grip.( about shoulder width). I started it to try and bring up my tris. In 2 months time I can now do more weight close than wide. My wide grip used to be pinky on the ring, i just moved it to my ring finger on the ring.
My question is should I try to bring up my wide grip numbers and what assitance work should i be doing to help.
OR Just start benching close grip on bench day and go with it.


Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance

What are you benching for? Strength? or are you a bodybuilder?


----------



## Tren4Life

Just for strenght. Using 5/3/1. But I would like to go after that wide chest look. Not the round bubble peck.


----------



## LeanHerm

I do both. I do a bis/tris day and do close grip. Then chest Ido regular.


----------



## Tren4Life

Thats what I do chest monday wide and close thursday with tri. I split up bi and tri this month. I guess I just got worried because I can do more reps close. I use the same 5/3/1/ workout for both, but as of lately i am getting 3 to 5 more reps on thurs. I take that as getting stronger. Should I be trying to do some more assitance work on monday to help with the wide grip. I use 5 sets of 10 at 90% of the working max for the day. IF I change to using db instead of barbell on monday do you think it will help.


----------



## 63Vette

As you guys have already said, closer will work more triceps and wider will work more chest. Same with push ups. If your shoulders are weak or hurting you may be able to get more on close grip. I do what Big Herm does, I throw some close grip (REALLY CLOSE) in on triceps day and if I work Chest/Tris I will do some of both.

POB asked the golden question: What are you wanting to accomplish with the lift?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33

I aslo do both style depending on day training


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Just for strenght. Using 5/3/1. But I would like to go after that wide chest look. Not the round bubble peck.



That is mostly genetic...  Don't fight that.

Mix your grips up.  If you want a strong bench, smash the shit out of your triceps 3 times per week.  Just abuse them.  On my dynamic bench days; keep in mind I don't do much ME bench, I will mix my grip each set.  Starting with ring fingers on the rings, bring them in a finger width each set for 4 sets, then move back out.

If your close grip bench is stronger than your "regular" bench, I wonder what your arch looks like.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Four1Thr33 said:


> I aslo do both style depending on day training




God I love that avi


----------



## SFGiants

Do both, Wide for main movement close for 2nd movement as a accessory for Tri's.

Also never go closer the shoulder width or you going to hurt yourself, wrist will hate you.

When you do it close tuck your elbows in, extend your arms then on the downward movement twist your elbows towards your ribs then at the bottom explode up with your Tri's not lats and shoulders Tri's only.

Your bench must be off somewhere because nobody pushes more close then wide nobody.

Do what Dave Tats says LEARN TO BENCH!


----------



## Tren4Life

I do believe its my arch that needs help. My back flexibility sucks. I saw something about using a piece of 4 inch pipe. I think I will have to try that next week.

This helps my to know that my reg bench is what needs work.  So if I am doing 245 x 8 close grip what should I be able to do wide for the same 8 reps?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I do believe its my arch that needs help. My back flexibility sucks. I saw something about using a piece of 4 inch pipe. I think I will have to try that next week.
> 
> This helps my to know that my reg bench is what needs work.  So if I am doing 245 x 8 close grip what should I be able to do wide for the same 8 reps?



Are you foam rolling or doing anything for myofascial release? You want the muscles in your back to be loose. You can buy different diameter PVC pipes and keep increasing, but it's the whole setup from start to finish. Experiment.


----------



## SAD

SFGiants said:


> Do both, Wide for main movement close for 2nd movement as a accessory for Tri's.
> 
> Also never go closer the shoulder width or you going to hurt yourself, wrist will hate you.
> 
> When you do it close tuck your elbows in, extend your arms then on the downward movement twist your elbows towards your ribs then at the bottom explode up with your Tri's not lats and shoulders Tri's only.
> 
> Your bench must be off somewhere because nobody pushes more close then wide nobody.
> 
> Do what Dave Tats says LEARN TO BENCH!



Not true.  KK benches more close than wide.  And my training partner benches (pauses) 450 with shoulder wide grip, but less than 400 wide.  I agree that the vast majority of people bench more wide(r), but there are the anomalies.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you foam rolling or doing anything for myofascial release? You want the muscles in your back to be loose. You can buy different diameter PVC pipes and keep increasing, but it's the whole setup from start to finish. Experiment.



I am still learning the mental cues, workout alone. I made signs and put them on the ceiling. I will start foam rolling.


----------



## Georgia

Flat go wide and work the chest. You get a better tricep work out going close grip on the decline because it allows for a more natural triceps extension/push.


----------



## NbleSavage

Agree with the advice re: both. Close for tris, wide for chest. 

Cheers to Georgia for the decline close-grip tip.


----------



## DADAWG

throw in some reverse grip bench press to REALLY jack those triceps.


----------



## Tren4Life

I think I will start some reverse grip this week. I usually finish with dips amap x 2 then close pushups amap


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> That is mostly genetic...  Don't fight that.
> 
> Mix your grips up.  If you want a strong bench, smash the shit out of your triceps 3 times per week.  Just abuse them.  On my dynamic bench days; keep in mind I don't do much ME bench, I will mix my grip each set.  Starting with ring fingers on the rings, bring them in a finger width each set for 4 sets, then move back out.
> 
> If your close grip bench is stronger than your "regular" bench, I wonder what your arch looks like.



so I benched this morning see what you guys think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IypY2MkssLE


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> so I benched this morning see what you guys think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IypY2MkssLE



Get me a vid without the band and fat gripz... Although kudos on a couple great training methods you picked up on. Also need two angles. Straight from the side, and one straight on. 

From what I see you have tons of room to improve.


----------



## SFGiants

Floor Press...


----------



## DADAWG

SFGiants said:


> Floor Press...



always sucked at those lol


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Get me a vid without the band and fat gripz... Although kudos on a couple great training methods you picked up on. Also need two angles. Straight from the side, and one straight on.
> 
> From what I see you have tons of room to improve.





Okay so here it goes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GuSXDqnvS6w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fXyKUBxEMPs


----------



## basskiller

think about super setting with a dumbbell exercise along with your close grip bench


----------



## Tren4Life

basskiller said:


> think about super setting with a dumbbell exercise along with your close grip bench[/QUOTE
> 
> i have just stared db benching again. I have a set of powerblocks that go up to 90#. last week was the first time i got all 90# up for 6 reps.


----------



## Bicepticon

Your upper back is weak, brother. Super set some face pulls on max effort day....then hit some type of row later in the week. Seated dumb. cleans and face pulls will give you a good foundation to press off of.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Your set up needs to change. Stop planting your feet first do that last. Need to set your grip first.

Lay on the bench and set up closer to the bar. When you unrack from so far away it flattens your back. 

Set your grip. Put your feet on the end of the bench and push your hips up in the air driving your traps into the bench. Then put your feet where you desire. In your case, tuck them under you. From there, without lifting off the pad, drive your upper ass and upper back closer together while pinching your shoulder. Blades.

It should be tight and uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## heavydeads83

^^^^^   I can tell if i'm set up right because my back muscles are usually cramping like a mofo before i even begin with the lift.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Your set up needs to change. Stop planting your feet first do that last. Need to set your grip first.
> 
> Lay on the bench and set up closer to the bar. When you unrack from so far away it flattens your back.
> 
> Set your grip. Put your feet on the end of the bench and push your hips up in the air driving your traps into the bench. Then put your feet where you desire. In your case, tuck them under you. From there, without lifting off the pad, drive your upper ass and upper back closer together while pinching your shoulder. Blades.
> 
> It should be tight and uncomfortable as hell.



I must have read some where to set my feet first.
how far under the bar should i be before unracking?


----------



## Big Worm

Move back as far as you can without hitting the pegs as you do your reps. I'd also think about dropping the pegs one hole. You look almost over extended to rack and unrack.


----------



## 69nites

Theres a great video out there about bench setup.  I should go find it now.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Your set up needs to change. Stop planting your feet first do that last. Need to set your grip first.
> 
> Lay on the bench and set up closer to the bar. When you unrack from so far away it flattens your back.
> 
> Set your grip. Put your feet on the end of the bench and push your hips up in the air driving your traps into the bench. Then put your feet where you desire. In your case, tuck them under you. From there, without lifting off the pad, drive your upper ass and upper back closer together while pinching your shoulder. Blades.
> 
> It should be tight and uncomfortable as hell.




OKay so I know to you guys this is no big deal but its a new PR for me


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azg2NBMZ2fQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Georgia

Was that 245 Steelers? Couldn't tell. That's great weight man!


----------



## Tren4Life

Georgia said:


> Was that 245 Steelers? Couldn't tell. That's great weight man!



250 thanks man . My goal when I started all this 2 years ago was 315 for 5 . I am getting closer


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> OKay so I know to you guys this is no big deal but its a new PR for me
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azg2NBMZ2fQ&feature=player_detailpage



MUCH BETTER!!!!! Arch was bigger and you looked tighter overall. Remember first thing though is set the grip. 

Also watch the bar path. It changes rep to rep. Find the path where you are the strongest and stick to that. Every rep must be identical.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> MUCH BETTER!!!!! Arch was bigger and you looked tighter overall. Remember first thing though is set the grip.
> 
> Also watch the bar path. It changes rep to rep. Find the path where you are the strongest and stick to that. Every rep must be identical.



Thanks man. 
At this point I still have to remember to stay tight. I am still learning my cns. 
Again thank you so much for the coaching. You rock POB!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia

Only PoB would notice those things. Great guy tO get advice from. He's right your path up is shaky. Find the straight and narrow!


----------



## Tren4Life

This week is a deload, so I wont be able to make a new vid till next week.


Thanks for the advice POB!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so this morning i tried to focus on bar path. I know its not perfect but better?? I know it looks like my elbows go below the bench but i think thats the camera angle, its above the bench. Also I did decide to move my grip in, its about a fingers width wider than the smooth part of the bar. It feels better on my shoulder ( was getting a tingle in the outside of my shoulder, maybe rotator cuff??)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gRG3c9IQyE&feature=player_detailpage

Thanks for looking
S4L


----------



## DADAWG

heres some reading for you 
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...ance/bench_press_600_pounds_a_12_step_program
http://train.elitefts.com/tag/bench-press/


----------



## heavydeads83

DADAWG said:


> heres some reading for you
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...ance/bench_press_600_pounds_a_12_step_program
> http://train.elitefts.com/tag/bench-press/



A lot of good info on elitefts!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

I havent been posting on this thread much but I hit 350 today. A 2 year goal


----------



## 63Vette

Steelers4Life said:


> I havent been posting on this thread much but I hit 350 today. A 2 year goal




HELL YEA BROTHER!!!! That's what I am taLKING ABOUT!!! When you yelled I got fucking chills....


Now do me a favor and lose the bar collar in case your lift goes bad- no spotter= no collars brother.


Fucking Awesome!!!!!!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks Vette, 
It felt like I could have went for 10 more but I will wait till next time.
about the collars, I set the safty bars on my rack today,so I was covered.
Thanks
S4L


----------



## 63Vette

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Vette,
> It felt like I could have went for 10 more but I will wait till next time.
> about the collars, I set the safty bars on my rack today,so I was covered.
> Thanks
> S4L



Shit, I missed the safety bars...I was busy getting set up for the lift! I was there with you brother! Good times!!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Popeye

Good shit brother..........you're a fawkin BEAST!


----------



## Bicepticon

Good lift brother!
Looked strong....had more in you.


----------



## Tren4Life

Bicepticon said:


> Good lift brother!
> Looked strong....had more in you.



I felt like I could have went for 10 more


----------



## DADAWG

the only thing better than a new PR is sex lol . congrats


----------



## DF

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Hell fucking Yeah!  You are a beast. Way to set a goal then crush it. Truly inspirational.


----------



## Big Worm

Nice work man.  You been hitting PR on squat and bench now.  Lets see how your deads are looking.



63Vette said:


> Now do me a favor and lose the bar collar in case your lift goes bad- no spotter= no collars brother.


Mr Vette, he had the spotters in on his cage.


----------



## Dtownry

Great work man!  Goal achieved.  On to the next one.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Nice work man.  You been hitting PR on squat and bench now.  Lets see how your deads are looking.
> 
> 
> Mr Vette, he had the spotters in on his cage.



To be honest my deadlift need work too. I was using a trap bar. I just started pulling with the olympic bar last week. I had to go buy more plates, and today I need to find some rubber to land on.


----------



## Big Worm

Rubber stall mats. They are about 40 bucks for a 4'x6'x3/4". That's what I have.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Rubber stall mats. They are about 40 bucks for a 4'x6'x3/4". That's what I have.



Maybe from a feed mill or tractor supply??
Thanks Worm


----------



## Big Worm

I get mine at tractor supply.


----------



## heavydeads83

great job dude!!! keep up the hard work!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Steelers4Life said:


> Maybe from a feed mill or tractor supply??
> Thanks Worm



Go to your local wrecker yard or salvage dealer.  He will have some of those rubber straps for the sling on his wrecker.  They are worthless to him if they are broke or worn out.  Talk him out of them.  They are usually about 8"x32" This is what I dead lift with and it saves the concrete.  They are too expensive to buy you can find them if you look.


----------



## Tren4Life

There is a lot of good info in this thread.


----------



## strongbow

Lots of good info. I think I will have to widen my grip some. 315 is my current goal on flat.
Hey check out this vid - I don't understand the form, but I saw a guy at my gym doing this. I am not hating - the girl is amazing - but what is she doing?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAc97K2I5M

MHP endorses it.


----------



## Tren4Life

That chick is strong as hell


----------



## Maijah

Would that kind of an arch be acceptable at a meet?


----------



## ken Sass

like most i train both ways, wide is pinky on the ring (also my normal bench set up )


----------



## ECKSRATED

I do close grip with my hands about six 6 inches closer than my normal bench grip. Crushes my tris.


----------



## Assassin32

I bring each hand in about 6 inches for close-grip. Is that what you meant Ecks?. I'm thinking about bringing my hands in on regular bench. I usually have my pointer finger on the ring, but my flat bench has stalled out and my close-grip has been skyrocketing. Leaving to bench in 15 mins, gonna try a closer grip.


----------



## Tren4Life

Maijah said:


> Would that kind of an arch be acceptable at a meet?





Yes it would.  As long as your ass stays on the bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Assassin32 said:


> I bring each hand in about 6 inches for close-grip. Is that what you meant Ecks?. I'm thinking about bringing my hands in on regular bench. I usually have my pointer finger on the ring, but my flat bench has stalled out and my close-grip has been skyrocketing. Leaving to bench in 15 mins, gonna try a closer grip.


Yeah my normal bench grip is pinky on the ring. For close grip I bring each hand in about 5 to 6 inches. I've always done it that way and never had any wrist problems.


----------



## MindlessWork

My grip's a bit wider with thumb on the ring, as I have rather long arms (6'1" wingspan)


----------

